# Vid of my piranhas eating a pinkie mouse



## spooledup (Jun 5, 2006)

The carnage









http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y49/spool...Mouseedited.flv

Pics of my new tank set up. I went out and bought some live plants and a few other things.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

kool vid man, but i felt bad for the pinky







anyways...thos are very nice set up you got there what size tank is that 55g?

oh FYI..stay away from the feeder, their are not good for you piranha.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> kool vid man, but i felt bad for the pinky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeye agreed 
they contain deadly dieseses and parasites and goldfish and other cynprinds contain a growth inhibiting hornmone.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice video, at least they finally killed it fast at the end.............

what size is your tank and P's..............??


----------



## Deaner (Apr 18, 2006)

dezboy said:


> nice video, at least they finally killed it fast at the end.............
> 
> what size is your tank and P's..............??


man that was cruel, god i feel bad for that thing just drowning like that. so harmless looking in the first place. i tried feeding my p's a mouse the first time and it definetly will be my last. i felt so bad after. nowi understand why people get offended by these videos. i think p's should only be fed fish, that can actually swim in their habitat. But whatever do what you want its your p's.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

well, Just make sure you keep the feeder fish to make sure there disease free, because in the wild piranhas main diet consists of mostly fish. Dead and alive. Its not the best diet though, best thing would to be very it up.

One kid I know had a single rbp in a 55g, before I even got into the hobby and was wondering how mine got so much wider and longer then his within 9 months (his was only like 6" and like 2-3 yrs old), and I found out his main diet for him was crappie minnows. And it explained it all.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice Vid. Your reds look very nice. Are there five in a 55g? Anyway, get setup!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

cool vids man


----------



## spooledup (Jun 5, 2006)

Its a 55 gallon tank with 5 piranhas, they are still growing. I have had them for about 5-6 months now and bought them as babies. They are about 3 inches and growing fast. I keep them feed well and they are not to agressive with each other. I started feeding them only brian shrimp but now they mostly eat gold fish. I am going to start mixing it up a little and feed them a few different foods.

I use to feel bad for the feeder fish but after seeing them eat hundreads of them I am numb to feeling bad. Plus that mouse was going to be eaten by something else if not my piranhas. I probably wont feed htem mice to offen, I just want to see wat they would do.

I also have another tank with 3 red devils. PICS


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

realy nice vid man!


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

Those are some really nice pictures


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice vid but too bad they waited so long, sucks but you can't control it sometimes. Good vid though!


----------



## spooledup (Jun 5, 2006)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Nice vid but too bad they waited so long, sucks but you can't control it sometimes. Good vid though!


It was only like 45 seconds. They are not use to eating from the top, so after 30 seconds of the mouse swiming i pushed it under water so they can see it. Then they went strait for it.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

spooledup said:


> Nice vid but too bad they waited so long, sucks but you can't control it sometimes. Good vid though!


It was only like 45 seconds. They are not use to eating from the top, so after 30 seconds of the mouse swiming i pushed it under water so they can see it. Then they went strait for it.
[/quote]

You have to teach them to eat at the top, I use steak and hold it at the top fo the tank and teach them to eat at the top. I have vids of them eating crickets from the top lol.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice fish. I dont mind mouse feedings.


----------



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah I hope some day you get reincarnated as a mouse and someone does that to you...

People like you with low IQ' and no morals... whats wrong with you man? who gives you the right to decide what lives and what dies, and how it should die..

Do you get some kind of cheap thrill from watching a living thing suffer then get ripped to shreds by a pack of piranha?... I bet you've got criminal convictions you low life.


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

thats a beautiful red devil you got there


----------



## spooledup (Jun 5, 2006)

chris79 said:


> Yeah I hope some day you get reincarnated as a mouse and someone does that to you...
> 
> People like you with low IQ' and no morals... whats wrong with you man? who gives you the right to decide what lives and what dies, and how it should die..
> 
> Do you get some kind of cheap thrill from watching a living thing suffer then get ripped to shreds by a pack of piranha?... I bet you've got criminal convictions you low life.


I am god, that is all







.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

chris79 said:


> Yeah I hope some day you get reincarnated as a mouse and someone does that to you...
> 
> People like you with low IQ' and no morals... whats wrong with you man? who gives you the right to decide what lives and what dies, and how it should die..
> 
> Do you get some kind of cheap thrill from watching a living thing suffer then get ripped to shreds by a pack of piranha?... I bet you've got criminal convictions you low life.


That's why people do it, for the thrill, dumbass...


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

chris79 said:


> Yeah I hope some day you get reincarnated as a mouse and someone does that to you...
> 
> People like you with low IQ' and no morals... whats wrong with you man? who gives you the right to decide what lives and what dies, and how it should die..
> 
> Do you get some kind of cheap thrill from watching a living thing suffer then get ripped to shreds by a pack of piranha?... I bet you've got criminal convictions you low life.


Here we go again with the gay Peta talk.


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

you sicko!!!!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

chris79 said:


> Yeah I hope some day you get reincarnated as a mouse and someone does that to you...
> 
> People like you with low IQ' and no morals... whats wrong with you man? who gives you the right to decide what lives and what dies, and how it should die..
> 
> Do you get some kind of cheap thrill from watching a living thing suffer then get ripped to shreds by a pack of piranha?... I bet you've got criminal convictions you low life.


----------

